# Todays ice-gate shot



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

Good day on the ice , the cat weighed 9 lbs


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Good eating right there! Nice catch


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

:goodjob:


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

What's that fish at the top?


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

JJ Grandits said:


> What's that fish at the top?


 crappie -> very good eating


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

That's what I figured. Coloring looks different from what I catch.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

JJ Grandits said:


> That's what I figured. Coloring looks different from what I catch.


You're probably used to seeing Black Crappie









That's probably a White Crappie









Sometimes though, you have to count the spines in the dorsal fin to tell them apart. If it's more than 6, it's a Black Crappie


----------

